# man boobs - moobs - how to get rid of them ?



## cycling fisherman (14 Sep 2008)

OK the story so far in brief... 

I was 21 and a half stone in May i'm now down to 18 Stone through sheer hard work on the bike.

My legs are taking shape nicely as you would expect...

However my upper body needs toning...

My moobs/man boobs have reduced but i have to get the fat reduced from my chest area (it's doing my head in)

My bmi at the moment is 32.5 and i would like to get that down to at least 26.5 (15 stone) then maybe see where i go from there...

I refuse to take tablets or go under the knife i will do this the hard way and i will succeed.

Do any other members have similar experience with moobs ?


----------



## lifeson (14 Sep 2008)

Press ups are always a fave for upper body toning
From not being able to do 1 i'm now upto 70 in one go (on a good day)


----------



## longers (14 Sep 2008)

Swimming is good for your upper body (and the rest of it too).


----------



## genesta (14 Sep 2008)

cycling fisherman said:


> Do any other members have similar experience with moobs ?




Oh yes.... 

Buy yourself a set of dumbells from pretty much any high street sports shop and get some advice off the internets what to do with them - much more interesting than pressups and less time involved than swimming

Well done, and good luck


----------



## Bodhbh (15 Sep 2008)

Swimming good for a bit of bulk up top. Get get a cheap set of York weights from Argos or somesuch, comes with some recommened exercises and advice about reps sets etc. One thing with doing weights at home, read up about correct breathing etc., I didn't and gave myself a hernia (which made me stop it and take up cycling instead, I think a far better use of time, so worked out okay). Might be some loose skin tho which is takign it's time to shift? Can take a few months to disappear after the weight.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Sep 2008)

Skipping twice a day for five minutes will soon knock you into shape, tone you up, and *BURN* fat *IF* you have a sensible diet.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epZjMuRRXLo


A Swiss ball is excellent for building core strength and can be used in numerous ways, targetting different body parts.

http://www.askmen.com/top_10/fitness/36_fitness_list.html

Place cursor on each exercise to see it being performed properly.

Good luck.


----------



## yenrod (15 Sep 2008)

Just keep going on the weight reduction - which will come.

I see fat like free fuel: which basically means you dont have to eat as much = saving money


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (15 Sep 2008)

.. the best way is to accept this gift from God & date lesbians
(it's a joke ok)


----------



## kikzen (15 Sep 2008)

its excess fat.

if you work the chest muscles underneath it wont strictly get rid (but may look better).

the only way is to burn all the fat off. how?
cardio and good eating. get running, get a good cookbook, cut out the crap. takes time, but its good stuff!


----------



## Globalti (19 Sep 2008)

You don't tell us your age. As you get into your 40s and 50s the levels of testosterone decline and your body is more inclined to store fat than build muscle, hence the arrival of the boobies. I am 52, 6' tall and I weigh 71 kgs yet I have got quite flabby lumps where I used to have pectoral muscle.


----------



## domtyler (19 Sep 2008)

Maybe you would consider taking up country dancing?


----------



## Jonathan M (23 Sep 2008)

Some blokes suffer a condition called gynaecomastia - basically man boobs, but not always related to being overweight. I've had man boobs of one size or another since teenage years, and even when I weighed 12 stone and was 28 years old 9the lightest & fittest I ever was) I still had "moobs". I've just learned to get on with it really. Not impacted massively on my life. 
You've got lots more weight that you can shed, so you may find that your situation improves along with weight loss.


----------



## mr Mag00 (26 Sep 2008)

get a load of this


----------



## Yellow Fang (29 Sep 2008)

I'm not sure about doing lots of pressups. These would make your pecs bigger that may make your moobs bigger. When I did lots of pressups my right pec got considerably bigger than my left as I favoured my right arm. I would concentrate on losing weight for the time being.


----------



## Hont (2 Oct 2008)

Pressups will make your pecs bigger, but it will be muscle not fat. As long as you get rid of the fat at the same time then you'll have tight pecs, not flabby moobs.

A big part is genetics, though, some people have them, some don't.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Oct 2008)

...On my Tour through Germany I was told they are a gift from 'der liebe Herr Gott!'


----------



## ComedyPilot (2 Oct 2008)

Never mind the vicar, that sheep's rifling through your pannier..!!!


----------



## GuyNobles (14 May 2009)

Surely cycling's gonna help? According to the guy at this site cardio is one way to get rid of man boobs but i imagine diet is going to play a part as well. On the bike your not really using your chest much so you could do exercises for that like others have said such as the 100 push ups idea or things like bench press.


----------



## MickL (14 May 2009)

Try this site for body weight exercises, will help shape and hopefully help with the moobs

http://www.frixo.com/sites/fitness/


----------



## Riverman (16 May 2009)

> A big part is genetics, though, some people have them, some don't.


I know what you mean. I rapidly went from 12 to 14 stone in about a year, during which people were asking me if I'd been working out in the gym! I'd put on loads of fat around my chest but with a jumper on it looked like I'd been working on my pecs.

I'm 5 foot 8 and I really miss being 12 stone. When I was 19 I was 9 and a half stone lol. It scares the shoot out of me.

Cycling is so good though. Since I took up cycling several months ago I've gone from 15 to almost 14 stone. Scarily though according to the BMI thing I'm still obese. To be honest I only look a little overweight.


----------



## Ben M (16 May 2009)

You need to lose weight, simple as that.


----------



## Riverman (16 May 2009)

Are you 6 foot 2?


----------



## gavintc (16 May 2009)

Hont;
A big part is genetics said:


> Some people eat Mcdonalds and some dont.


----------



## Riverman (16 May 2009)

Gavin he's not referring to weight gain in general, he's referring to weight gain specifically around the chest. Genetics definitely plays a role as to whether you get moobs. 

I have loads of fat around my chest, I'm obese according to the BMI scale and I do not have moobs.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2009)

get to the gym and do some specific exercises aimed at your chest and your 'core'. it will improve your climbing ability on a bike and reduce your moobs.

seated row, chest press, swiss ball press ups, planks etc., got shot of mine in no time.


----------



## Ben M (17 May 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> get to the gym and do some specific exercises aimed at your chest and your 'core'. it will improve your climbing ability on a bike and reduce your moobs.
> 
> seated row, chest press, swiss ball press ups, planks etc., got shot of mine in no time.



go on, how will having a more muscle on your chest reduce the amount of moob-causing fat on your chest?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 May 2009)

Ben where in my post did I say it would reduce the amount of fat?

as we both know it wont but having toned muscle under and around the fatty tissues will resculpt the shape of the chest. plus the benefits of moving about more will probably mean you loose some fat weight in the process. CV work + resistance work + control of diet is all it takes. aka eat less food move about more. however weight from fat disappears extremities first only then from the core generally on the basis of first on last off.

most active overweight people, who are sometimes termed fatfit like me, will have great six packs if only they could loose the slab of fat that covers them up.


----------



## AWG (17 May 2009)

Newbie, so tell me to clear off if you want! Was 14 stone 5 last October; now 13 stone 8 (May) BMI 27.5-ish. Have never had "boobs" thankfully, but one hell of a spare tyre instead!

One word = jogging. Just start off with "power walking" for a few weeks first, then just like Forrest Gump you start to jog and just can't stop. Adidas "Bouncers" are a great shoe I find. Some good deals (half shop price) online.


----------



## The Jogger (18 May 2009)

Go to a proper running shop for shoes, different types of shoes for different types of people. Trust me, I found out the hard way you can get away with £ 40 - 60 for good shoes.
Roy

I've been jogging four years now, still have moobs and a bit of a tyre at 14st :-( It's a food thing you know....


AWG said:


> Newbie, so tell me to clear off if you want! Was 14 stone 5 last October; now 13 stone 8 (May) BMI 27.5-ish. Have never had "boobs" thankfully, but one hell of a spare tyre instead!
> 
> One word = jogging. Just start off with "power walking" for a few weeks first, then just like Forrest Gump you start to jog and just can't stop. Adidas "Bouncers" are a great shoe I find. Some good deals (half shop price) online.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 May 2009)

AWG said:


> One word = jogging. Just start off with "power walking" for a few weeks first, then just like Forrest Gump you start to jog and just can't stop. Adidas "Bouncers" are a great shoe I find. Some good deals (half shop price) online.



jogging + overweight = high risk of knackered knees and ankles. unless you're young and feel immortal and indestructible.

Get to a running shop and get the best you can afford


----------



## jimboalee (18 May 2009)

Contrary to popular belief, it is not possible to isolate a body area for fat reduction ( unless you go for Liposuction ). The adipose layer reduces uniformally. To reduce the adipose layer, it's simply a case of exercising more than you eat.

Weight training through increased resistance exercises help firm up the musculature.


----------



## Riverman (18 May 2009)

> Get to a running shop



I tried to but I couldn't keep up with it. Must be the recession.


----------



## Hont (18 May 2009)

Ben M said:


> go on, how will having a more muscle on your chest reduce the amount of moob-causing fat on your chest?



I saw a recent report (if I can find it I'll post a link) that suggests that having larger muscles increases a person's metabolism. So ironically having more muscle on your chest might actually reduce some of the fat there too.


----------



## AWG (18 May 2009)

The shoe I mentioned is "Adidas Bounce" Article number 600001. My son bought me a pair Christmas 2007. I have jogged the Fuerteventura "dust trails" with lots of fairly sharp lava rubble over 5 weeks in total, about 50 minutes a session, plus 3 or 4 times a week around home around 25/30 minutes a session. The original pair which I believe he paid £80 for are still fit to jog in although I bought another pair online at around £35 last year.

I can only warn against cheap trainers such as Lidl Thursday bargains and like. They are deadly for your feet in almost any capacity. 

Of course jogging is not for everyone. I just happen to very very lucky pushing on 60 that my body can stand and continually recover from this.


----------



## Jim_Noir (21 May 2009)

Agree with the jogger here, get good running shoes (if you are going to run) and it's all about food, bread is a bad one for fat around the tummy and chest. Read Patrick Holfords nutrition bible and his GI diet plans. One of the best books I have read is "The Fighters body: an owners manual" as it really goes into the fact a "fat" person and be a hell of a lot fitter than a thin person etc.


----------



## plank (21 May 2009)

I agree with all the people who say swimming, better for you than running I think. Don't worry about wearing swimming trunks in public and wear goggles.


----------



## Jim_Noir (21 May 2009)

Plank, are you saying go swimming in the nip?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 May 2009)

go the whole hog, become a triathlete ;:


----------



## earth (21 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Contrary to popular belief, it is not possible to isolate a body area for fat reduction



Why then is it that I have very little fat on my legs - I can feel the skin is paper thin, yet I have to ride 100+ miles a week to shift any of the lard from around my stomach?


----------



## jimboalee (21 May 2009)

earth said:


> Why then is it that I have very little fat on my legs - I can feel the skin is paper thin, yet I have to ride 100+ miles a week to shift any of the lard from around my stomach?



If you embark on a long term fat loss programme, with a personal trainer taking skinfold measurements at all of the nine sites on the body, you will notice the skinfolds reduce at the same percentage rate.

I have wafer-thin skinfolds on my legs, but a 22mm suprailiac. No matter how many crunches and obliques I do, the skinfold on my leg reduces at the same percentage rate as my suprailiac.


----------



## plank (21 May 2009)

Yes thats exactly what I mean 

haha no just lots of people who think they are fat wont go swimming because they are worried about wearing swimming trunks. Its worth not worrying about it and go swimming!


----------



## Jim_Noir (22 May 2009)

I tried to improve my swiming so I could do a trriathlon. I was shocked to see that there are no baywatch beauties at the local pool. Took yoga up instead


----------



## ASC1951 (23 May 2009)

earth said:


> Why then is it that I have very little fat on my legs - I can feel the skin is paper thin, yet I have to ride 100+ miles a week to shift any of the lard from around my stomach?


Because that's what your DNA determines.

You can deposit fat and remove it by variations in diet and exercise, but where it is laid down or removed from is controlled by your genes. That isn't the same place for everyone, but you are stuck with what it is for you.

Muscle is different, because you can build that up locally by exercise. That may give the appearance of losing fat from a targeted location, but it isn't: you are just changing the underlying muscle mass, as jimboalee says, and often changing posture as well.


----------

